# Crab Stuffed Mushrooms



## dwiens (Mar 11, 2009)

So tonight I bought about a dozen crab stuffed mushrooms, topped with cheese. I purchased these from the meat dept at my local HyVee.  The butcher said that the crab meat was completly cooked.  

I plan on serving these tomorrow at work to some friends.  I want your guys opinion on how I could go about smoking these for tomorrow.

I was thinking about starting them tomorrow morning around 4 or 5 am.  Leave them on the smoker for couple hours then take them into work.  Make a little tent or pouch out of tin foil and keep warm in crock pot. 

Your thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## dwiens (Mar 12, 2009)

I smoked with Alder this morning.  set my MES to 100*, which turns out is about 145* actually for about 1 hour.  then I bumped to 150* which was about 205* for another 40 minutes.  Took off and ran to work.  gone within a couple hours of people rummaging!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 12, 2009)

I love mushrooms.  Would love to know how well they turned out.


----------



## dwiens (Mar 13, 2009)

They turned out really well.  Most people were suprised about how much smoke flavor they had.  I thought the tasted really good,  had trouble keep center stuffing warm.  But some may like it room temp.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

If some thought the smoke flavor was a little much you could always do them with the mushroom wrapped in foil and only the top exposed.  Since the shrooms are basically like a sponge they will absorb anything easily.  Personally I love to taste my smoke, no sauce, maybe some rub but love that pure slavor.  Anyways, hope that helps if you are doing them again.  By the way, how well did they hold up in the crock pot?  Get soggy at all?


----------

